# Bombardier sidewalk plow at work



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Finally had a chance to take a vid, and get to play in this machine clearing 10 inches of snow.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

why would you push snow in to a perfectly clean non snow road. ?


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool, looks to be in excellent shape too! It definitly moves faster than a skid steer would. Did you pick that up at the Ritchies auction last year in MTL, they sold around 50 of those old units. Some were in great shape like yours, and some were more like parts machines.


----------



## vinny69 (Sep 7, 2009)

y put the snow on the road, Your fired


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

vinny69;947974 said:


> y put the snow on the road, Your fired


To get rid of the snow it has to go somewhere, it makes perfect sence to me, put it on the road and take it away with a 4x4 or loader. If you windrow it onto the grass on the medians than you just end up with huge piles that you have to move later anyways. Niege has quite the outfit, I'm sure he knows what he's doing.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I like the guy in the wheelchair trying to get through your snow you left in the entrance. its funny seeing them push him through the snow. awesome machine though


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

sweetk30;947965 said:


> why would you push snow in to a perfectly clean non snow road. ?


Im actually suprised to see that too from Paul.

Wouldnt it make sense to do the walks first, then the lot?

Seems like a very efficient machine BTW.


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

sweetk30;947965 said:


> why would you push snow in to a perfectly clean non snow road. ?


x2, I would like to know also


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm sure he's gonna come back with a loader with a pusher or something and scrape it clean and remove the snow from the area. Seems logical to me.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Lawn Enforcer;948131 said:


> I'm sure he's gonna come back with a loader with a pusher or something and scrape it clean and remove the snow from the area. Seems logical to me.


Yes that's exactly the way I'd do it. Having a windrow beside a side makes drifting and icing that much worse.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

People that plow with pickups vs. people that use heavy equipment are two different breeds!

All the pickup people now are saying, no, not another push, the loader guys couldn't care less about that though.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;948165 said:


> People that plow with pickups vs. people that use heavy equipment are two different breeds!
> 
> All the pickup people now are saying, no, not another push, the loader guys couldn't care less about that though.


Thanks for your insight Jon Jon. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Those things are awesome. 

Just don't go sideways over a snow bank.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

It's true though. When I am all done and some jerk pushes his driveway out on to the freshly plowed road I want to kill him because it isn't just one push like I assume it would be with a loader or box.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

schmol;947970 said:


> Very cool, looks to be in excellent shape too! It definitly moves faster than a skid steer would. Did you pick that up at the Ritchies auction last year in MTL, they sold around 50 of those old units. Some were in great shape like yours, and some were more like parts machines.


It drives 30 MPH, and yes we got it at Richies 8 years ago.


vinny69;947974 said:


> y put the snow on the road, Your fired


I took your advice and fired myself.


schmol;947989 said:


> To get rid of the snow it has to go somewhere, it makes perfect sence to me, put it on the road and take it away with a 4x4 or loader. If you windrow it onto the grass on the medians than you just end up with huge piles that you have to move later anyways. Niege has quite the outfit, I'm sure he knows what he's doing.


Thanks, its the only logical way I think it can be done.


JohnnyRoyale;948035 said:


> Im actually suprised to see that too from Paul.
> 
> Wouldnt it make sense to do the walks first, then the lot?
> 
> Seems like a very efficient machine BTW.


Yes usually we do, had a replacement driver who forgot those walks, so I wanted to have some fun.


Lawn Enforcer;948131 said:


> I'm sure he's gonna come back with a loader with a pusher or something and scrape it clean and remove the snow from the area. Seems logical to me.


Thats what we did.


JD Dave;948157 said:


> Yes that's exactly the way I'd do it. Having a windrow beside a side makes drifting and icing that much worse.


On top of that JD you run out of room real fast


Mark Oomkes;948224 said:


> Those things are awesome.
> 
> Just don't go sideways over a snow bank.


Almost tipped it when I took it off a trailer once, the thing weighs 6 tons.
My two brothers overturned my decision to fire myself, back to work I go. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow 6 ton. How long do the tracks last?


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Still faster with a loader:laughing:,looks good Paul,I always thought those machines where the cats ass of machines for walks.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very cool!!!!! But it seems it would be highly unstable at 30mph Thats screamin in something like that!!


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

wow seems usefull


----------



## Uncle Herb (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah yes, the village I live in has the exact model. They have been plowing sidewalks with it for decades it seems.


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

*How about a bigger blade on the Bombardier*

Have you ever considered setting the rig up with a larger blade? Not sure how the operating cost would compare to a skid with a plow or pusher but seems as if it could be faster. Maybe one of the new Kage tractor setups would work well?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;949019 said:


> Very cool!!!!! But it seems it would be highly unstable at 30mph Thats screamin in something like that!!


Actually not really.

Muni's by me have been using contractors with them for years and years. I've seen them running up the road at close to 40 MPH before. As long as you're going straight, it's all good.

They even run the sidewalks at 20+, which is why they can't start before midnight and have to be off by 4AM or something like that.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

in the first vid the guy pulling out almost got hit cuz he couldnt get enough traction cuz of the snow.
that would have been somthing


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;948466 said:


> Wow 6 ton. How long do the tracks last?


We always bought used tracks for around 2 G, new ones are 12 G going on year 5 with these.


snocrete;949019 said:


> Very cool!!!!! But it seems it would be highly unstable at 30mph Thats screamin in something like that!!


Its very stable, alll the weight is low to the ground.


Mark Oomkes;949482 said:


> Actually not really.
> 
> Muni's by me have been using contractors with them for years and years. I've seen them running up the road at close to 40 MPH before. As long as you're going straight, it's all good.
> 
> They even run the sidewalks at 20+, which is why they can't start before midnight and have to be off by 4AM or something like that.


We put a speed reducer on ours, to keep it at max 30MPH. They were made for doing many many miles of sidewalks fast. Like Mark said going straight, with the least amount of backing up possible.


cpsnowremoval;949505 said:


> in the first vid the guy pulling out almost got hit cuz he couldnt get enough traction cuz of the snow.
> that would have been somthing


Actually you an turn better on snow, it was more difficult for me turning on the pavment. The machine is a 1972, and still going strong.


----------

